# Another Hauntforum Member in Hauntsearch Magazine



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The #12 issue of Hauntsearch Magazine is online. This issue has an article by Deadspider detailing the creation of her amazing "old shelves" project.

It's a free PDF download. Worth checking out.

Congrats Deadspider!

http://hauntsearchmagazine.com


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

congrats deadspider. I'll have to download it and read it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've always liked that project!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Woohoo!! Congrats Dead Spider!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats DS! You're becoming quite the prop-making powerhouse amongst haunters. Don't forget us little people when you're famous!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats to the paper mache' queen ,we're not worthy--


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

DS's mad skills gots to get noticed, yo. 

Congrats on another article. Your talent is too good to keep hidden.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Deadspider. The shelves look great. Now you need to show them your 20$ prop.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! deadspider is really making an impact!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Fantastic!
And you deserve it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

DS is awesome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

aw shucks guys n gals... 
(red faced, shuffling feet)
Thank You!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats...GOOD for you honey you certainly deserve it. I was planning on trying to copy those shelves myself. Good to know lots of others are gunna see how great your work is.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats DS! Great talent always get recognized!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats! These shelves are amazing!


----------

